# Looking to sharpen my new VG-10 knife.



## whitley (Sep 9, 2015)

image.jpg




__
whitley


__
Sep 9, 2015







I am looking for the proper method for sharpening my VG-10 Chiefs knife. I know the basics of sharpening but haven't been able to learn proper techniques for high quality knifes like my new one. Please help!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

VG-10 is tricky in that it's hard to de-burr. There are lots of ways to do it, but the basic steps in sharpening anything:

Raise a burr

Check that you have raised a burr

Remove the burr

Check you have removed the burr

Flip (for double bevel stuff anyway)

If a sharpening method is counting strokes or just blindly grinding away, it's not very good.

I would recommend starting here on the JKI playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEBF55079F53216AB


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... and when your done... a good stropping doesn't hurt either.


----------



## whitley (Sep 9, 2015)

Should I use stone and steel


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Stone(s) = yes.

Steel = no... except, maybe, for a ceramic honing rod.

Leather strop = yes.

Abrasive power = not sure, hopefully someone with more knowledge than me will comment.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

My deburring routine is several stropping motions on the stone, then pulling the knife through a cork and finishing off by stropping on a leather bench strop.
The only time I've had a problem with a burr was on a carbon knife when I didn't follow my usual routine, what with me being cocky because I was such a brilliant sharpener and all that !!!! 
You can replace the cork and leather strop with other materials, such as newspaper etc.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I used to use cork. I don't much anymore. I just strop with lighter pressure before going to the next stone. Jon has a video on removing the burr


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Use Jon's deurring, which I also call the Benuser method because he kept driving it at us.  Once  a thorough job is done with the lateral strokes I'll scratch it with the scour pad or draw it on cork, then do some light stropping strokes on the stone as there will be some truncation to the edge still after deburring.

Rick


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

I sharpen with 1000, 4000 and 8000 grit stones. I tend to do stropping strokes on each of the stones before moving onto the next one. Don't know if there is any value of stropping on the lower grit stones, I reckon that it can't hurt.
I haven't identified any deburring issues on any of my VG10 knives and I've been sharpening several of them fairly regularly for 2 years now.
Though I do need some new corks.


----------



## whitley (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you for all your responses. I am going to start with the basic method of stone and steel and work my way up to the finer methods.


----------

